# A must watch video for serious bass fishermen!



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Bigmouth Forever! Gotta see this one..
http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0LE...pUwSuiS8/RK=0/RS=JXhCwJcLOOyxw_ARTN.OIzBg.lQ-


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Pretty cool thanks for sharing.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Thought you'd like it.


----------

